# Why is this being ignored?



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2018)

I can’t stand looking at this p.o.s anymore and saying it’s a Merkel. Why is this being ignored!  There are some major problems with this bike.. nothing resembles  a 17 merkel.. except the decal and the motor and it’s got its problems.  I mean Come on ...someone payed 48k for this and not one comment from the “experts” ..why?  I thought this site was to be informative,  was the countless hour of info a waste of time or am I wrong?


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 16, 2018)

Just my dumb observation, but isn't that a rear fender mounted backwards on the front?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> Just my dumb observation, but isn't that a rear fender mounted backwards on the front?



yes.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 16, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 755514 View attachment 755515 View attachment 755516 View attachment 755517 View attachment 755518 View attachment 755519 I can’t stand looking at this p.o.s anymore and saying it’s a Merkel. Why is this being ignored!  There are some major problems with this bike.. nothing resembles  a 17 merkel.. except the decal and the motor and it’s got its problems.  I mean Come on ...someone payed 48k for this and not one comment from the “experts” ..why?  I thought this site was to be informative,  was the countless hour of info a waste of time or am I wrong?




Perhaps the "experts" have better things to do.
Btw:
Is the frame made of wood?
I like the front fender,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rustNspokes (Feb 16, 2018)

Wouldn't the clutch and rear facing exhaust make the motor 1920 or later?


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 16, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> I can’t stand looking at this p.o.s anymore and saying it’s a Merkel. Why is this being ignored!  There are some major problems with this bike.. nothing resembles  a 17 merkel.. except the decal and the motor and it’s got its problems.  I mean Come on ...someone payed 48k for this and not one comment from the “experts” ..why?  I thought this site was to be informative,  was the countless hour of info a waste of time or am I wrong?




*Some random thoughts and considerations re-
garding the machine .........

Would have said something, but didn't know 
where to start.

Did not know someone paid 48K for the machine.

Sweet Jesus, Mary and Joseph ... that's a lotta cheeze ...
CORRECTION - (redline1968 just a moment ago indicated 
the selling price to be 39,600)

However .. what a person chooses to spend their 
money on .. is really their personal choice, no matter 
how insane it may seem to the rest of us Earth-dwellers.*

*Trying very hard to be objective ....

I do like the handlebar and stem.  And the saddle.
*

*1918  Foto*
*

 *

*
1922  Catalog  The following documentation was presented by CABE member, Gary Mc in 2013,


 





 *


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 16, 2018)

I've never seen it before, Where was it listed?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2018)

I was watching mecham auctions on motorcycles.. I nearly died. It was at 48k final bid..  :0. I see the motor is merkel but not any more... but it was decaled as one and claimed as one.


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 16, 2018)

WHO Cares,,,,It's the BUYER's Responsibility to Do Some Research First!!!!
IT's Still a Great Looking Machine!!!
Everyone Has Skeletons in Their Closets; and , Play Them Out as I'M NOT Sure!!!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2018)

I stand corrected 39,600 sold


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 16, 2018)

The reason I didn't say anything is because the pictures and the price left me speechless.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2018)

That’s just it .....misinformation .....it promotes fraud. I wouldn’t buy from someone who didn’t care.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Feb 17, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> WHO Cares,,,,It's the BUYER's Responsibility to Do Some Research First!!!!
> IT's Still a Great Looking Machine!!!
> Everyone Has Skeletons in Their Closets; and , Play Them Out as I'M NOT Sure!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 755663




Carlitos60, your exclamation point  key is stuck..


----------



## sam (Feb 17, 2018)

Why is the chain up-side-down?


----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2018)

Wooow - a real case of buyer beware. I think everyone should always practice caveat emptor. That said, auction houses should have some responsibility when describing an item if it has not been authenticated. All the best auction houses have been fooled before and will be fooled again. It is a shame that they do not do more due diligence on items submitted for sale. This also brings up the subject of experts and those who do authenticate these items. Experts can be wrong and at times disagree with each other over authenticity. Where there is a lack of documentation - I would want quite a few opinions before I would spend my 48,000 bucks. This said there are fakes and imposters in all our museums and collections across the world. I always think of the Lovejoy episode where they build a fake Brough Superior S100..... Link below. Anyway - bummer for the person who purchased it.

http://dai.ly/x39pm9o


----------



## barracuda (Feb 17, 2018)

I raised this issue on the Merkel thread. A TOC bicycle with a new paper decal, a bizarre vanity tank off a Westfield (?) and what appears to be an improperly mounted motor wheel. Can't say I'm upset to see anything Merkel or Miami being overvalued, but it would have been nice if it actually had been an actual Merkel rather then some anonymous rando bike wearing someone else's colors. More money than sense.

Any way, anybody want to buy a nice Merkel decal? Hit me up, only $30,000 each.


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 17, 2018)

Meh......you guys just take this stuff too seriously........in all these mc/cars/bicycle auctions or other your missing the big picture if you don’t see that the object is just that......it’s a dream that’s being sold, my buddy sells very high end cars n bikes “I’m not selling a Ferrari I’m selling a dream”.......the bike is goofy but I doubt the buyer cares one way or the other.....very unlikely he/she has time or desire to see what some bicycle enthusiasts on a website have to say.....enjoy life go ride a bike or something guys


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 17, 2018)

You’d change your tone if he was buying for you...I’m more shocked to see this p.o.s in the merkel blog yes merkel  engine but that thing is a joke.. another one that doesn’t care... if your serious about something you collect or want to get top dollar for you should care.. pity the fool who bought it for sure but then what about the next person?


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 17, 2018)

thehugheseum said:


> Meh......you guys just take this stuff too seriously........in all these mc/cars/bicycle auctions or other your missing the big picture if you don’t see that the object is just that......it’s a dream that’s being sold, my buddy sells very high end cars n bikes *''I'm not selling a Ferrari I'm selling a dream''*.......the bike is goofy but I doubt the buyer cares one way or the other.....very unlikely he/she has time or desire to see what some bicycle enthusiasts on a website have to say.....enjoy life go ride a bike or something guys




*Have heard that line in a few H'wood movies in 
recent years ... never did 'get it' ......... do now .....

Thank you - thehugheseum

..... patric*


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 17, 2018)

thehugheseum said:


> Meh......you guys just take this stuff too seriously........in all these mc/cars/bicycle auctions or other your missing the big picture if you don’t see that the object is just that......it’s a dream that’s being sold, my buddy sells very high end cars n bikes “I’m not selling a Ferrari I’m selling a dream”.......the bike is goofy but I doubt the buyer cares one way or the other.....very unlikely he/she has time or desire to see what some bicycle enthusiasts on a website have to say.....enjoy life go ride a bike or something guys




Someone with a Vote, Spoke!!
I Have Paid a Lot for Bikes That May NOT be Worthy; BUT, I Wanted It!!!!
SO, I Paid!!!!


----------



## barracuda (Feb 17, 2018)

The funny thing is, this would be a pretty cool bike if it hadn't been rebadged. And that makes for an easy resto: just peel off the decal and don't say it's a Flying Merkel - done.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 20, 2018)

I guess one decides how to spend their money...that's it.


----------

